# Best fish that suite the planted tank.



## benjadeed

I think the best fishes for the planted tank are then neon tetra. they have good colour, and when in a huge number the peform shows which really looks great.
and thier blue and red combination suits the greenary of the planted tank.


----------



## crazy loaches

There are hundreds of fish that would be good for a planted tank if not thousands... you might want to narrow your search with some more parameters.


----------



## fredyk

what fish is not going to like a planted tank? only a few fishes will rip out things like blyxa plants, such as gold barbs, rosey barbs, flag fish.


----------



## DebbyS

Glowlight tetras. Their red contrasts nicely with the green of the plants [and its hard for red fish to hide in the greenery  ]


----------



## zergling

benjadeed said:


> *think properly,.........*


:icon_conf

I wonder if this is something that got "lost in translation"

anyway, as crazy loaches said, there are so many fish suited for planted tanks. Read around the photo journal, nano tanks, and low tech tanks subforums to see what members like to use.


----------



## fishscale

Here's what's in my tank:

One fish
Two fish
Red fish
Blue fish

and like, 3 or 4 great whites.


----------



## fishscale

Anyone watching shark week? GO TEAM DISCOVERY.


----------



## joe the pleco

-Rummynose tetra look good against the colour green.
-Zebra loach will eat the free snails you get.
-Otos would look good and clear up your tank.

--


> Glowlight tetras.


 mine nibble my plants.


----------



## fishscale

red tail catfish


----------



## SearunSimpson

Throughout my seven tanks I have Neon tetras, glowlight tetras, American-Flag Fish, Pepper cories, a betta, a Red Honey Gourami, WCMM, guppies, otto's, Red Cherry Shrimp, Amano Shrimp, some big brown shrimp, some small clear shrimp, a ramshorn snail and effing pond snails. I like my AFF as they just mosy around and keep to themselves whilst eating hair algae.


----------



## joe the pleco

> red tail catfish


I second that.


----------



## fishscale

For the record, I was kidding. Please don't go out and buy a red tail catfish.


----------



## ErikL

I think the rummy nose, neons and cardinals would look great in almost any planted tank.


----------



## Bill Brasky

I like the Black Neon Tetra... Rummy Nose are nice too.


----------



## Ukrainetz

Look at pictures of other tanks, and decide what you like. Also look at the fish profiles on this site, as all of those do well in a planted tank. There are job specific fish that are great, such as SAE's, Ottos, and Plecos that eat algae for example. Then come back to us and ask if the fish you want are compatible.


----------



## masYPSI

Has everyone forgot about Harlequins, small in stature, big in color, and a excellent shoaler.


----------



## Jessica

Depending on the tank size, there are endless possibilities for fish in a planted aquarium. Minus Uarus, silver dollars, Leporinus, etc. that eat plants, you can have an arowanna in a planted tank as long as it is large enough.

Pick a family of fish and you'll find something that can thrive in a planted tank.
It all depends on your tank size, water parameters and maintenance schedule.


----------



## benjadeed

hi guys............

i just wanted to what what u ppl would like to have in a planted fish tank............

never mind about the sizes.............just names of fishes that u like 2 have.

i know there 1000's of fishes.............but the question is what u wud love to have in ur planted tanks.!!!!!!!!!!!11

CHeers...........!!


----------



## fishscale

chinese paddlefish


----------



## vibes_jedi99

Arapaima gigas is a very cool fish to have in a 2.5gal planted tank go get one (just kidding)  but I'd love to have huge indoor pond just for plants and that fish.


----------



## armagedon48

i saw a african tigerfish at a petstore for 275$. it was 4 inches long and had crazy long/sharp teeth. a potentially unique planted tank inhabitant.


----------



## armagedon48

on a much more serious note, small tetras are always a favorite planted tank fish. can never go wrong with a large school of neon tetras. NEVER


----------



## fishscale

muskies? I think they would be perfect for a 10 gal.


----------



## Jessica

Tetras, rainbows, cories, rasboras, danios, etc.

Look around at the tanks on the forum.


----------

